# I am noob with setuping internet please help!



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/TbZHO
I am trying for it to work but it doesnt i know i am noob but i need it to work.
If you need more i will put it just say it
First line is LAN
Second Wireless
Third WAN


----------



## Intel_man (May 17, 2017)

What router is it? 

WAN should be it's own port.


----------



## beers (May 17, 2017)

Why do you have double NAT?  Your WAN interface shouldn't be a private IP

It also doesn't work because you're assigning the router the same IP as the gateway.


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

Its tp-link


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

Just tell me what to change i am completely noob


----------



## beers (May 17, 2017)

Modem -> Router

Leave it on DHCP.


----------



## Intel_man (May 17, 2017)

tp-link what... we need more info than what you provided to help.

Is it the WR740N?


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

It is  WR740N 
Here is more info:
https://imgur.com/gallery/72OjE


----------



## beers (May 17, 2017)

Here's the manual, just follow it and don't change settings that you aren't 100% sure what they do

http://static.tp-link.com/res/down/doc/TL-WR741ND_V5_UG.pdf


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

I dont understand it. Its  too hard for me cuz i am from anothor country. I am soo sorry...


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

Where exactly is my problem?


----------



## Intel_man (May 17, 2017)

The cable you connected to the modem, is it connected to the blue port on your tp-link?


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

I connected ethernet cable into blue and anothor cable from router to pc if that makes sense


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

Im sure that i connectes everything right


----------



## beers (May 17, 2017)

If you reset the router to factory defaults and plug the internet cable into the blue port, it should start working.  You may have to reboot the modem to get a DHCP lease on the new MAC.


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

Ok i will reset and i will try


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

Ok its on factory defaults now what?


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

Well i did what you said but it doesnt work..


----------



## beers (May 17, 2017)

MasterKiller19 said:


> Well i did what you said but it doesnt work..


What modem do you have?  You can also try doing a MAC clone of your PC's NIC into the WAN interface to avoid any ISP related DHCP timeouts.


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

TP-Link WR740N ok i will try that


----------



## beers (May 17, 2017)

MasterKiller19 said:


> TP-Link WR740N


That's not a modem.  What provides you the cable you're plugging into the TP-Link?


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

Oh to be exact i dont know ita not a modem they wired it from somewhere a company called BalticumTV


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

So no solution huh


----------



## beers (May 17, 2017)

MasterKiller19 said:


> So no solution huh


Replace user


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 17, 2017)

Its kinda my second router first one is setup and what i need to do is put cables in right places and it works but this one not...


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 18, 2017)

MasterKiller19 said:


> Its kinda my second router first one is setup and what i need to do is put cables in right places and it works but this one not...


So you're just looking to use this as a secondary router.

Set the IP address of the second router to something on the same network as the first router (aka primary is 192.168.1.1 make the second one 192.168.1.254)
Turn off DHCP on the second router
Plug a cable from a LAN port on the primary router into a LAN port on the second router.
Then it should work perfectly fine.


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 18, 2017)

I have setuped my friends ethernet connection when i ran troubleshooter it said ip configuration was ok but dns server wont respond thats when i used opendns and it says same when i try google public dns?
If you need info i will upload


----------



## beers (May 18, 2017)

Probably more a symptom of the internet piece not working still, not DNS specifically. 

You should be able to get a ping reply from 8.8.8.8, if not then the WAN side isn't working.


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 18, 2017)

What exactly i need to do?

Here: https://imgur.com/gallery/I4OSx

It says "Your computer appears to be correctly configured, but the device or resource (DNS server) is not responding"


----------



## beers (May 18, 2017)

Why not just use DHCP?

At this point I'd just call your ISP and get a tech to help you


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 18, 2017)

Mmm is there anothor way?

When i enable DHCP it says local area connection doesnt have valid ip configuration

Strange when i input google dlpublic dns it says not responding tbe troubleshooter but when i input opendns dns troubleshooter doesnt say anything

Bump.

Is there a program that would show me exact problem?


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 18, 2017)

Long story short i putted opendns dns into configuration. Didnt work but when i ran troubleshooter didnt say anything few minutes passed it said Windows cant communicate with primary dns server
Why is this keep happening to me


----------



## beers (May 18, 2017)

I merged your plethora of threads together.

As stated before it's likely a whole-connection issue and not DNS specific.


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 18, 2017)

Then how do you explain this:
I put my old router get cabkes coreclty bam internet works.
Take out ethernet cable from old router put it in directly to pc baaam internet doesnt work?


----------



## beers (May 18, 2017)

MasterKiller19 said:


> Then how do you explain this:


MAC address different from router to PC.  ISP does not give your PC an IP since you already have a lease on the router MAC.

Try doing a MAC clone on the new router while using the old router's MAC.


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 18, 2017)

Then what do i do exactly step by step
I accept steps that require to throw pc out of the window


----------



## beers (May 18, 2017)

Section 4.5.2 of the manual.

Type your previous router's WAN MAC into the box, click save.


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 18, 2017)

The problem is i dont have previous router


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 18, 2017)

I forgot password of previous router
And i cant log on anymore


----------



## beers (May 18, 2017)

You are helpless.


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 18, 2017)

Sad life

So much writing for nothing i am completly noobish then
I think if i can i will delete this post this is too much emberassing i cant even write...

Hey beers last question
Is there a program that would backup my router settings not needed to go to my routers page?


----------



## beers (May 18, 2017)

Not really, the settings are super minimal to begin with.  Usually you just change the SSID parameters and be done.


----------



## MasterKiller19 (May 18, 2017)

I wanted to backup so i could fac reset and get default password now i cant even setuo virtual servers...
Hey beers can you like delete this whole post this is emberrasing or whatever it is called


----------



## johnb35 (May 18, 2017)

If you are trying to connect from just the internet modem after being connected to router then you need to do an Ipconfig/ release and then an Ipconfig/ renew.


----------

